# Heartburn AFTER pregnancy?



## LeoLeah77

Getting horrific heartburn during pregnancy is one thing but then having to suffer from it afterwards is on another level.

DD is 4 months old and it's gotten really bad and it's making me paranoid that I'm pregnant again (I did a clear blue digital last week and it was a 'not pregnant') I don't know if its through stress and anxiety right now but it's doing my head in. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## LittleBoSheep

8 months PP and have had acid in my throat every night since being pregnant lol...


----------



## BlueHadeda

Could you possibly have GERD (gastro easophageal reflux disease)? I was diagnosed in my 30's only, after 2 pregnancies already. I'm on chronic medication and it makes a huge difference in my life.


----------



## babybrums

I only had one or two instances of heartburn during my pregnancy. Three weeks later and I was having it daily. Nothing was working to relieve it either. Turns out it was my gallbladder and I had to have emergency surgery to have it removed when LO was just shy of four weeks old. Might be worth having them take a look, especially if you find your typical methods of relief aren't as effective anymore.


----------



## mellyboo

I had it super bad when i was pregnant ... it died down a little but i still have it and im still taking my priscription of zantac lmao!


----------



## Dezireey

I never suffered from heartburn one bit before I got pregnant. I could have eaten a spicy curry and a lemon before going to bed and I still would have not got heartburn. I suffered badly from it throughout pregnancy and am still getting it 6 months on. You can still get it if you are breastfeeding as you are still producing the hormones that cause it. I am seeing my Doctor this week as I cant bear it anymore. I could drink a gallon of gaviscon and it wouldnt make a difference. I would get it checked out, just to be on the safe side. At least my doc can prescribe me something stronger to take, hopefully.


----------



## x__amour

YES. It took so long to go away. :(


----------



## kecie

I get it every now and again and my LO is almost 9 months. I never ever had it before pregnancy, but did have it pretty bad when I was


----------



## natasha82

I had severe heartburn and other pain after pregnancy too. Turns out it was my gallbladder and i had a gallstone. After medication to control it didn't help, i have just had my gallbladder removed last week, don't know if i will still get any other pains yet as it is too soon to tell.


----------

